

Build An Optimal Scientist, Then Retire - TY
http://hplusmagazine.com/articles/ai/build-optimal-scientist-then-retire

======
pigbucket
I'd like to see a discussion on HN about implications, but don't know well how
to start it. If, to (violently) paraphrase Warhol, in the future everything is
obsolete after 15 minutes, and slowly evolving humans, those who don't evolve
to become machine-like, become ant-like relative to Godel machines in very
short order, then questions that matter to me, questions about the meaning and
possible dignity of being human for instance, take on a different and more
urgent character that philosophy or religion seem ill-equipped to deal with,
in part just because they are so anthropocentric, and seem to assume a more or
less stable concept of the human. I've no idea if and when general AI will
arrive, but with a three-yr-old son, I feel the need to think about it.

~~~
billswift
You might check out Less Wrong, to see some of the discussion of AI there.
<http://lesswrong.com/tag/ai/>

There is still some on <http://www.overcomingbias.com/> too, but it was mostly
moved to LW.

------
dangrossman
I'm afraid his explanations "for non-technical readers" still leave me with no
idea of what he's really talking about.

------
ErrantX
I've barely begun the article yet because I am still halfway through the video
that appears at the top of the page; I recommend you watch it because it is
incredibly interesting (at least from my perspective with no real experience
in modern AI theory)

